# [solved] virt-manager: no module named gtk

## ixo

Hallo,

wenn ich versuche, den virt-manager aufzurufen, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
$ virt-manager

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py", line 467, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py", line 360, in main

    raise gtk_error

ImportError: No module named gtk

```

oder:

```
$ virt-manager-tui 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager-tui.py", line 20, in <module>

    from newt_syrup.dialogscreen import DialogScreen

ImportError: No module named newt_syrup.dialogscreen

```

Fehlen da Abhängigkeiten?

Da ich von python wenig Ahnung habe und diverse Module zur Auswahl stehen - welche muss ich nachinstallieren?

Viele Grüße und danke,

ixoLast edited by ixo on Sun Nov 20, 2011 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich weiss nicht, was virt-manager ist, aber bzgl. gtk fehlt Dir wohl pygtk.

```
[I] dev-python/pygtk

     Available versions:  (2) 2.22.0-r1 (~)2.23.2 2.24.0-r1 (~)2.24.0-r2

        {doc examples test}

     Installed versions:  2.24.0-r2(2)(19:20:04 13.11.2011)(-doc -examples -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.pygtk.org/

     Description:         GTK+2 bindings for Python

```

----------

## franzf

Hast du virt-manager per portage installiert? Dann sollten nämlich schon alle Abhängigkeiten verfügbar sein.

Evtl. ist es auch nur ein Problem mit deinen Python-Modulen: Irgendwann kürzlich Python aktualisiert und python-updater vergessen?

----------

## ixo

Hallo,

ich habe wohl python-updater vergessen. Dabei war auch ein Recompile von dev-python/pygtk und jetzt lässt sich der Virt-Manager starten.

Danke für die Tipps,

ixo

----------

